# Where To Buy Pigeon Lofts Online or Shops?



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

Hi

Just need to know if anyone has any ideas where i could buy a pigeon loft from ?

Online or shops 

Heather

P.s - If i carnt find a loft for a good price then i was also thinking about buying a some hutches or nestboxes ?

Or maybe a chicken coop this chicken coop in particular


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

**Edite***

Sorry I typed too much before lol....

Im not going to sugest anything because I dont know how much you have to spend.

Yes e-bay is good also you could bulid one yourself but *please* make shure its safe and warm.

When you finished it put some food in the centre of the coop,shed,loft ect... then wait at least 4 nights if any of the food is touched then start looking for ways to get in the coop if your where a little evil pigeon eater...then put food in again and keep doing this till no food has been touched and you blocked of every litttle space.

If nothing gets in then put those pigeons in and keep a *SUPER! STRONG! LOCK!* on it even put a huge piece of wood againsts it at night if you have too!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Heather,

Have a look at the aviaries on ebay.co.uk.

Cynthia


----------

